# Help Needed - Want to "precision drill" aluminium - suggestions?



## bullfrog (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Everybody,

I am thinking of delving into modifying my existing lights and I have absolutely no real machining experience. 

The first tool I want to get is a small hand drill that can be very accurately used to drill small holes, polish and sand aluminum - not SS or Ti, just aluminum. The first project will be drilling out small grooves to insert small tritium vials. And maybe eventually sanding down the crenelations on my E2DL :nana:

I have a massive standard drill and am thinking a "dremmel-like" tool might be best for precision drilling and sanding and the like, so...

Can anyone provide input or suggestions on what I need to work aluminum and get this next phase of my flashaholism started? :devil:

Thanks!


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 18, 2008)

A dremel type of tool is very versatile and can accomplish an amazing amount of work.

However making slots for trits in aluminum will require a rigid mill of some sort.
You have to be able to drill down and then traverse sideways. Trying to do this without a mill will be almost impossible and the results would not look very nice. Drills don't work very well when asked to cut sideways.

However get a Dremel or for a little more money a 'Foredom'.
Amazingly useful tool.

Good luck


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 18, 2008)

> drilling out small grooves to insert small tritium vials.



As David said, a drill is the wrong tool for this job. It can be done with a Dremel or Foredom, using a tiny ball cutter (solid carbide is the usual material). I've also done grooving with a small, air powered die grinder that spins 50,000 rpm -- it is nearly impossible to do this as nicely as even the smallest milling machine.

Precision drilling is most easily done with a milling machine, or a drill press & an X-Y table:


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for the advice - looks like I need to rethink my plans in more realistic terms or consider an investment in a major piece of tooling machinery 

Either way, I'm going to stop in at the depot tomorrow and pick up a Foredom and maybe one of these badboys to add some versatility:

http://www.foredom.com/foundations/store/scresults.asp?category=110 
Thanks again for the responses!


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 19, 2008)

If you can afford one of those Fordom's and space is the only issue, then look into a picking up a micro mill. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47158

They occasionally go on sale for under $300. They also crop up on craigs list and ebay.

The key to nice, precise grooves is to hold the piece you are working on rigidly, hold the tool bit rigidly and move the piece in a controlled manner. 

The table mentioned by Precisionworks will give you the precision of movement, but a standard consumer grade drill press has so much play that small drills are likely to break from the flexing. Small milling cutters are even more prone to damage as they are harder and therefore more brittle.

The micromill is NOT a replacement for a full sized mill, but it will do a decent job on small things.

As for sanding and buffing... they make dedicated tools for that. A small belt sander does a nice job and tucks away under your bench when not in use. It only stands 18 inches tall. Small buffers are available from many sources, I use this one sometimes. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43533 Again, it's small and not a lot of power, but does come in handy.

Daniel


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Daniel,

Thank you very much for your input and the links to harbor freight - what a great resource! 

Those tools you mentioned look like a great way to start learning how to do modifications and look like they would take care a lot of my needs - just wondering, are these considered quality products from reputable companies (Chicago Electric and Central Machinery) or does it make sense to spend a little more for better quality? I guess what I'm getting at is that I like to do it right the first time as I feel it saves money in the long run... I don't want top of the line or bottom - but something that will do the job well and last.

Thanks again for your time and dealing with my ignorance on the topic!


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 19, 2008)

Harbor Freight (HF) is known more for kwality than for "quality". Lots of their tools are good enough for casual use, a few are junk and occasionally you find something that is a fairly good clone of a well known brand at 1/2 the price. Their mills are equal in quality to what you buy from JTS Machinery, Northern tools, Grizzley, etc. HF mills are actually made by the same company that makes the small mills and lathes for most machinery companies. They just change the paint scheme and labels and throw in some extras.

I have the micro mill, and used it to learn machining. It follows all the same rules as any other mill. The downside to using a micro is that you take shallower cuts with smaller diameter tools. That means it takes longer to do the same work. Since a flashlight is a small work piece, you will not usually be wanting to make wide, deep cuts. 

This picture has me leaning on the micro mill 






I've made a lot of things on my micro, and only recently bought a second, much larger mill to do bigger stuff faster. My new one is around 1000 pounds and stands 5 foot tall. Pictures available on request. 

This clamp was made on the micro mill. It's about 2 inches by 2 inches, and is designed to clamp to the bed of my lathe to stop the carriage at the right spot.







If you have the room and cash, the "mini" mill is a better choice. It's bigger, stiffer, and 50% heavier. The column tilts for making angled cuts, which can be an advantage. It also takes more benchtop room and can not be stored as easily. I can lift and carry the 90 lb micromill safely. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44991

There are many threads in this forum that discuss the relative merits of the micro VS the mini VS the mill/drill VS the small knee mills and even the multi ton Bridgeports.

If you really want to go crazy, this link from Grizzley has a wide assortment of mid sized to full sized mills.http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=mill


Daniel


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 19, 2008)

I forgot to add a good picture of the micromill. This shows it with a minimag resting on a 2.5 inch toolmakers vise which is fastened to the table.






Daniel


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Daniel,

Wow! Thanks for the great pictures and information - being brand new to machining, this is a lot of great advice and information and gives me a nice place to start.

I am going to do some more research per the information you provided and hopefully make a purchase over the next few months. Those grizzlys look mighty nice 

Again, I really appreciate the time you put into your responses!


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 21, 2008)

Much depends on your budget ...

If you have a need to drill with precison (+/- .001") as well as mill any material, the mill/drill provides a lot of tool for the money. Mine is Enco brand, made in Taiwan (same features as Rong Fu).






The table is 28 x 8, so it does require some bench space. The 600# weight means it's substantial enough to run a 3/4" or a 1" end mill. They are often listed used on Craigslist, eBay, etc., for $500 or so. It's a lot larger than Daniel's mini-mill, and much smaller than a Bridgeport - just the right size for my shop & the work I do.


----------

